# Edel putter fitting?



## Beezerk (Jun 12, 2016)

Has anyone gone through the process, and what were the results?
Was considering splashing out on a Scotty but I'm intrigued by these Edel jobbies, given I use a seriously self customised putter I'm not really confident one off the shelf would be an improvement.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 12, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Has anyone gone through the process, and what were the results?
Was considering splashing out on a Scotty but I'm intrigued by these Edel jobbies, given I use a seriously self customised putter I'm not really confident one off the shelf would be an improvement.
		
Click to expand...

Brian Ridley at Beamish Park is an Edel fitter mate, he'd be happy for you to visit to talk and see the process.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 12, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Brian Ridley at Beamish Park is an Edel fitter mate, he'd be happy for you to visit to talk and see the process.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Just over the hill from me as well.
The plot thickens.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 12, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Really? Just over the hill from me as well.
The plot thickens.
		
Click to expand...

That's were I went, no rush, no pressure and no decisions till I was happy.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 12, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			That's were I went, no rush, no pressure and no decisions till I was happy.
		
Click to expand...

You got one then? If so has it helped out on the course?


----------



## 3565 (Jun 12, 2016)

Ive done the fitting from Edel but I bought a Raa putter. Intriguing process and has definatly helped me. I will never buy a Scotty again and I have 6 of them.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 12, 2016)

Average about 32 putts per round, very rarely 3 putt, will be honest in that I struggled the first few weeks as I hadn't used a counter balanced putter before and I was inconsistent with pace, love it mow and confident on the greens with it, feels great and can't see me ever changing it.........up to now:rofl:


----------



## snell (Jun 12, 2016)

I didn't think you were serious about breaking the world record for most putters used in a golf season...me of little faith...... :rofl:


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 12, 2016)

snell said:



			I didn't think you were serious about breaking the world record for most putters used in a golf season...me of little faith...... :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I know, I'm neck and neck with you at the minute &#128513;


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Jun 12, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Average about 32 putts per round, very rarely 3 putt, will be honest in that I struggled the first few weeks as I hadn't used a counter balanced putter before and I was inconsistent with pace, love it mow and confident on the greens with it, feels great and can't see me ever changing it.........up to now:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

May I ask how much it costs roughly? I'm interested, the Edel process is getting some great feedback but I've no idea on costs!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 12, 2016)

I had my fitting 10 days ago and expect my putter in the next few weeks. The fitting was really cool. One element at a time. Aim first, a huge amount goes into this and it is very interesting how your eyes react to different styles of putter, how the putter is marked and where and how it's marked. Then distance control done with weights in the heal and or shaft. They can put weights of vairing amounts in all different places in the shaft as well as damping if required. Thousands of combinations of marks, weights, lofts, length and offsets. Crazy stuff.


----------



## SteveJay (Jun 13, 2016)

Steve Buzza has done a video on his fitting, worth checking out.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 13, 2016)

groundskeeperwilly said:



			May I ask how much it costs roughly? I'm interested, the Edel process is getting some great feedback but I've no idea on costs!
		
Click to expand...

You're looking at around the Â£300 mark.


----------



## JakeWS (Jun 13, 2016)

Are they really that much better than a scotty? Even for someone with a relatively inconsistent stroke? I've been working really hard on putting recently and was thinking about treating myself to a Scotty, are these really that much better?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 13, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			Are they really that much better than a scotty? Even for someone with a relatively inconsistent stroke? I've been working really hard on putting recently and was thinking about treating myself to a Scotty, are these really that much better?
		
Click to expand...

Each to their own, some are better with a Â£5.00 putter or a freebie.


----------



## Wayman (Jun 13, 2016)

Personally get a Sam lab lesson it might be in your stroke where your lacking 
And practice your stroke for a bit. Then when you have a solid stroke get a fitting


----------



## One Planer (Jun 13, 2016)

3565 said:



			Ive done the fitting from Edel but I bought a Raa putter. Intriguing process and has definatly helped me. I will never buy a Scotty again and I have 6 of them.
		
Click to expand...

I'll echo the above as I have a Raa Classic CS.


----------



## 3565 (Jun 13, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			Are they really that much better than a scotty? Even for someone with a relatively inconsistent stroke? I've been working really hard on putting recently and was thinking about treating myself to a Scotty, are these really that much better?
		
Click to expand...

Find someone who does the Quintic system, borrow a Scotty and take yours along and try it, you'll find you won't get the Scotty.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 13, 2016)

JakeWS said:



			Are they really that much better than a scotty? Even for someone with a relatively inconsistent stroke? I've been working really hard on putting recently and was thinking about treating myself to a Scotty, are these really that much better?
		
Click to expand...


Hehe... what Scotty? Off the rack? Perhaps better if you strike it lucky and happen to pick one that fits you. The Edel deal is about getting something made for you so yes, its so much better than a random Scotty that you pick up because you make a few 5 foot putts on a fake surface in a pro shop.


The get a lesson, use SAM/Quintic crew... That`s about you and your stroke, not about your equipment. Of course find out and educate yourself about your stroke but if your putter is still the wrong length, lie, loft, weight your stroke may have to be making dynamic adjustments that will become habit.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 13, 2016)

As with everything is golf in regards equipment it will be horses for courses and there is no once size fits all - some people will get worth out of a putter fitting and some won't - off the shelf will suit some but not all. 

Putting and putters will always be about feel and confidence - you can spend Â£400 quid on a putter and fitting but if it doesn't feel right then it's not worth it where as a Â£5 putter from a bargain bin can feel like a magic wand 

I lost confidence in my old spider so tried a number of putters and bought a Scotty - it works for me - trial and error as with everything


----------



## Wabinez (Jun 13, 2016)

Had my fitting, loved it, ordered the putter, love my putter.

The system works (well, for me!) so its well worth a go


----------



## 3565 (Jun 13, 2016)

Wabinez said:



			Had my fitting, loved it, ordered the putter, love my putter.

The system works (well, for me!) so its well worth a go
		
Click to expand...

Nah you don't need to be fitted and have all the data and spend ALLL that amount of money........... You just need to buy by the looks and feel, sod the data, alignment, lofts and lies, weight, shaft and head types................ 

Hang on, we are talking about Driver and iron fitting aren't we!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jun 13, 2016)

Wabinez said:



			Had my fitting, loved it, ordered the putter, love my putter.

The system works (well, for me!) so its well worth a go
		
Click to expand...

Where did you go?

No one in Norfolk is there?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 13, 2016)

I do a forward shaft lean on putts longer than about 5ft, would that be an issue when being fitted? Those Scottys do look so purdy but I love a bit of tech and the fitting process sounds very interesting.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 13, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			I do a forward shaft lean on putts longer than about 5ft, would that be an issue when being fitted? Those Scottys do look so purdy but I love a bit of tech and the fitting process sounds very interesting.
		
Click to expand...

You'll be fitted for whats right for you, if you're not happy don't buy, Brian will work with you until you are happy.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 14, 2016)

Out of interest, those who have been fitted and received their putter, how long was it from order to arrival? Thx


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Out of interest, those who have been fitted and received their putter, how long was it from order to arrival? Thx
		
Click to expand...

About 3-4 weeks &#128515;


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 14, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			About 3-4 weeks &#128515;
		
Click to expand...


Ye, that's what I was told... was wondering if they over delivered on that.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Ye, that's what I was told... was wondering if they over delivered on that. 

Click to expand...

They only ship on one or two days a month from US, so it depends on which shipment you hit, mine was 1 day short of 4 weeks.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 14, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			They only ship on one or two days a month from US, so it depends on which shipment you hit, mine was 1 day short of 4 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh I see, that makes scense I guess. Well I'll be on holiday when it arrives then I guess. That will be painful!


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Ahh I see, that makes scense I guess. Well I'll be on holiday when it arrives then I guess. That will be painful!
		
Click to expand...

get them to send it to my address, ill look after it for you


----------



## Wabinez (Jun 15, 2016)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Where did you go?

No one in Norfolk is there?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, just seen this.  I went to Bourn, near Cambridge.  There is a gentleman there.  My fitting was around 2.5 hours, but time flew by.  PM me if you want his details


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 15, 2016)

fundy said:



			get them to send it to my address, ill look after it for you 

Click to expand...

Not sure that will ease the pain....


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jul 3, 2016)

Had a fitting today, have to say this relay is an amazing experience.

Got fitted for an E-3 just have to wait to get it now......


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 3, 2016)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Had a fitting today, have to say this relay is an amazing experience.

Got fitted for an E-3 just have to wait to get it now......
		
Click to expand...

It's the longest month of your golf life... Worse still I have had to leave mine and go on holiday. Hope the rest of the bag are not picking on the new guy while I'm away.

How do you aim? Where are your lines? Where was your aim with your current putter?

Did you go with the round grip? Counterbalanced? Colour?


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jul 3, 2016)

Aim with my current putter was down and right.

Lines I have gone for two outer lines with a center back line and center mid dot. Black lines with a red dot.

Putter in silver with blue and white infill.

12g weight in head and no counter weight, funny I use a counter balance at the moment ðŸ˜

Round standard grip in 35 inch with a 72Â° lie angle

Went on the putting green after about two hours fitting and holed my first six putts from twelve feet.

How about you?


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jul 3, 2016)

What hit me more than anything was changing the heads and lines at the start.

Went with no real preference but had a thought I would maybe be an E-1 but could not line it up.

It is quite surprising how a simple change in line style has you going from bang on target to miles off when you think you are fine.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 3, 2016)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Aim with my current putter was down and right.

Lines I have gone for two outer lines with a center back line and center mid dot. Black lines with a red dot.

Putter in silver with blue and white infill.

12g weight in head and no counter weight, funny I use a counter balance at the moment ðŸ˜

Round standard grip in 35 inch with a 72Â° lie angle

Went on the putting green after about two hours fitting and holed my first six putts from twelve feet.

How about you?
		
Click to expand...

Very different to you! My then putter (Ping Ketsch) was very high and left. I have the pic on my phone as the fitters died. I'll post in a sec.

 I can't have anything on the back or use the E3, it drags my eyes to the back of the putter and makes my aim higher. I have 3 white lines on the front but I could have also had non. Best results I aim the front blade of the putter.

21g (max) in the heal and 120g (max) in the very top of the shaft(butt), no damping, round black grip. Total weight... A lot!

I'm on holiday so can't check my specs but some offset and 35". Funnily enough he gave me a 34" as that would seem about right but it felt shorter than my 34" Ping. He said everyone says the same. 

Crazy how as they build it up its starts to feel like home hu?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## NWJocko (Jul 3, 2016)

Finally bit the bullet and booked in a fitting for one of these.

Not for a few weeks due to the boy being on holiday, can't come soon enough after my shambolic efforts on the greens this weekend :rofl:


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 3, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Finally bit the bullet and booked in a fitting for one of these.

Not for a few weeks due to the boy being on holiday, can't come soon enough after my shambolic efforts on the greens this weekend :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Nice, you know what to expect?


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 3, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Nice, you know what to expect?
		
Click to expand...

Yep have been reading about it and umming and ahhing for a while now.

Spoke with the nearest fitter (not very near!!) last week aswell.

Really looking forward to it :thup:


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jul 3, 2016)

Alex1975 said:































Click to expand...

That looks very nice, did think about black but went for the silver.

It is funny as you build and build the more it feels like you have had it forever.

I was tied between 12g and 6g in the head but went for 12g once i got on the greens and needed to be a little firmer with the putts compared with a carpet.

I do have the 30g opti-vibe damper in there on the right hand, counter weight was a close one but I was better on long distance control without


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2016)

I ended up getting a Scotty in the end as I couldn't get away with how the Edels look.
The fitting process does sound awesome though.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 3, 2016)

NorfolkShaun said:



			That looks very nice, did think about black but went for the silver.

It is funny as you build and build the more it feels like you have had it forever.

I was tied between 12g and 6g in the head but went for 12g once i got on the greens and needed to be a little firmer with the putts compared with a carpet.

I do have the 30g opti-vibe damper in there on the right hand, counter weight was a close one but I was better on long distance control without
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. I was told the opi-vibe was very polerising and I instantly hated it, killed my feel. Clever stuff though.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jul 3, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Yep have been reading about it and umming and ahhing for a while now.

Spoke with the nearest fitter (not very near!!) last week aswell.

Really looking forward to it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Will be great to hear how you get on


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 3, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Interesting. I was told the opi-vibe was very polerising and I instantly hated it, killed my feel. Clever stuff though.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to go gold and gold shaft but saw a post on blacked out putters on WRX and the photos convinced me.


----------



## Trojan615 (Jul 3, 2016)

Wabinez said:



			Sorry, just seen this.  I went to Bourn, near Cambridge.  There is a gentleman there.  My fitting was around 2.5 hours, but time flew by.  PM me if you want his details
		
Click to expand...

I went to the same guy in Jan. Was a good fitting and very technical.. But as soon as the greens speeded up in spring my putter was far too heavy. Not sure if you can re adjust or re fit once the putter is built. Also with the new aim point distance control I would like to change it a little.


----------



## 3565 (Jul 3, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Very different to you! My then putter (Ping Ketsch) was very high and left. I have the pic on my phone as the fitters died. I'll post in a sec.

 I can't have anything on the back or use the E3, it drags my eyes to the back of the putter and makes my aim higher. I have 3 white lines on the front but I could have also had non. Best results I aim the front blade of the putter.

21g (max) in the heal and 120g (max) in the very top of the shaft(butt), no damping, round black grip. Total weight... A lot!

I'm on holiday so can't check my specs but some offset and 35". Funnily enough he gave me a 34" as that would seem about right but it felt shorter than my 34" Ping. He said everyone says the same. 

Crazy how as they build it up its starts to feel like home hu?








Click to expand...

You sure you had your putter in your hands and not your 5iron :rofl:


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 3, 2016)

3565 said:



			You sure you had your putter in your hands and not your 5iron :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Bad hu, I had to have it made with a degree less loft in the end.

With a mallet I rest the putter too much on the back.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jul 3, 2016)

Trojan615 said:



			I went to the same guy in Jan. Was a good fitting and very technical.. But as soon as the greens speeded up in spring my putter was far too heavy. Not sure if you can re adjust or re fit once the putter is built. Also with the new aim point distance control I would like to change it a little.
		
Click to expand...

My understanding is the head weights can be changed, they sell a kit with all the weights in. I had this today where the heavy head caused distance control issues as the head was too .

Give Iain a call i'm sure he will help you out


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2016)

3565 said:



			You sure you had your putter in your hands and not your 5iron :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

its even worse when he has a 5 iron in his hands that it looks more like a putter


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 3, 2016)

fundy said:



			its even worse when he has a 5 iron in his hands that it looks more like a putter 

Click to expand...


Ouch...

For the record, ideal is about 8" high....


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Ouch...

For the record, ideal is about 8" high.... 

Click to expand...

only winding mate, slogging round our boggy course whilst your sunning it abroad makes me a tad bitter


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 3, 2016)

fundy said:



			only winding mate, slogging round our boggy course whilst your sunning it abroad makes me a tad bitter 

Click to expand...

I see from your "I played today" it's pretty wet!


----------



## 3565 (Jul 3, 2016)

Trojan615 said:



			I went to the same guy in Jan. Was a good fitting and very technical.. But as soon as the greens speeded up in spring my putter was far too heavy. Not sure if you can re adjust or re fit once the putter is built. Also with the new aim point distance control I would like to change it a little.
		
Click to expand...

I do Aimpoint and had the edel fitting but got a Raa putter that swing weights at E9 and total weight 400g for a 33.5" putter. Id say stick with it as a heavier putter is ideal for fast greens.


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			I see from your "I played today" it's pretty wet!
		
Click to expand...

that and the fact that the head greenkeeper is away and the other greenkeepers have been using the heavy machinary when too wet and churned parts of the course up, not in the best of conditions (bar the greens which have been decent still)


----------



## 3565 (Jul 3, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Bad hu, I had to have it made with a degree less loft in the end.

With a mallet I rest the putter too much on the back.
		
Click to expand...

i went from 3.5* to 1* on my putter, think mine was aimed over the screen and on the back wall


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 3, 2016)

NorfolkShaun said:



			My understanding is the head weights can be changed, they sell a kit with all the weights in. I had this today where the heavy head caused distance control issues as the head was too .

Give Iain a call i'm sure he will help you out
		
Click to expand...

You can go directly to Woodys the distributer for the weight kit.

http://woodyimports.com/collections/edel-accessories/products/weight-kit-for-torque-balanced-putters


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 3, 2016)

3565 said:



			i went from 3.5* to 1* on my putter, think mine was aimed over the screen and on the back wall 

Click to expand...


Hehe, ye my fitter said he'd had a few up the wall. Perhaps he was just putting me at ease though....


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jul 3, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Hehe, ye my fitter said he'd had a few up the wall. Perhaps he was just putting me at ease though....
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking when i lined mine up that is bang on, my god it was miles out


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jul 3, 2016)

The other point on aiming was how much quicker I could get the E-3 spot on from taking ages to line the E-1 and then missing


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 3, 2016)

NorfolkShaun said:



			I was thinking when i lined mine up that is bang on, my god it was miles out
		
Click to expand...

I actually goaded the guy. 

"I've got you on the ropes here" 

"Oh ye, how's that" he replied.

"I'm great with this putter" I replied....

I was kinda having fun with him.

Still I was all over it with the lag test later on.


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 3, 2016)

Got to admit, they are beautiful.


----------



## matt611 (Jul 3, 2016)

Where did you go for the fitting Alex?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 3, 2016)

matt611 said:



			Where did you go for the fitting Alex?
		
Click to expand...

Paul Holland
Belevedere Driving Range

Hardings Elm Road 
Billericay UK CM11 2UH

Phone: 0044 7961848370

paul@paulhollandgolf.com

I was put onto him by Jason at Golf Principles.

The place is a dump, after I finished driving past burned out buildings and walked into the shabby pro shop I nearly walked out. Glad I did not, Paul was so good at his job!

He's also the cheapest Edel fitter, keeping to the original pricing set by Edel when they came to the UK.


----------



## LanDog (Jul 3, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			You can go directly to Woodys the distributer for the weight kit.

http://woodyimports.com/collections/edel-accessories/products/weight-kit-for-torque-balanced-putters

Click to expand...

Well this information might make things expensive. My bank balance thanks you Alex 


:rofl:


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 3, 2016)

LanDog said:



			Well this information might make things expensive. My bank balance thanks you Alex 


:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

tee shirts, bags, aim point classes... Go go fill your boots.

I think I'll put a towel on my Christmas list...


----------



## LanDog (Jul 4, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			tee shirts, bags, aim point classes... Go go fill your boots.

I think I'll put a towel on my Christmas list...
		
Click to expand...

I'm not interested in that Aimpoint witchcraft, but the towel, hat and t-shirts are all very appealing! 

Also happy that The Brick is Â£300 when I paid less than that figure in dollars, makes me feel better!


----------



## matt611 (Jul 15, 2016)

Would anyone care to give an update on how their new edel putter is going?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 15, 2016)

matt611 said:



			Would anyone care to give an update on how their new edel putter is going?
		
Click to expand...


Played 9 with it last night for the first time. 2 x 1 putts... Thats as much as I can tell you at the mo as its just not enough time to tell anything. It is VERY different to my last putter.


----------



## Andy (Jul 15, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Played 9 with it last night for the first time. 2 x 1 putts... Thats as much as I can tell you at the mo as its just not enough time to tell anything. It is VERY different to my last putter.
		
Click to expand...

 How many putts for the 9 holes? What distance were the single putts?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 15, 2016)

Andy said:



			How many putts for the 9 holes? What distance were the single putts?
		
Click to expand...

Lol, you got all the info your getting, it was a first run out off the back of 3 weeks without hitting a ball. It was ok at best, it will take some getting used to. Both 1 putts were from reasonable range.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jul 15, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Lol, you got all the info your getting, it was a first run out off the back of 3 weeks without hitting a ball. It was ok at best, it will take some getting used to. Both 1 putts were from reasonable range.
		
Click to expand...

Hehe, went out in the midweek with my old one yesterday 27 putts......

Edel should be here end of the month.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 15, 2016)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Hehe, went out in the midweek with my old one yesterday 27 putts......

Edel should be here end of the month.
		
Click to expand...


HA! The old putter is making a play for it!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 15, 2016)

Had mine since March, putting average is about 1.7 pph, down from 1.8, % of 3 putts has decreased from 7 to 3 %, 1 putts are up to 29 from 25 %  and 2 putts are up to 69 from 66%, haven't got a clue about distances as I don't keep them, Handicap down by 2, how much of it is down to the putter, not sure as I've been working on approach shots, however, once on the green very rarely 3 putt, and more confident than i've ever been with any other putter.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 15, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Had mine since March, putting average is about 1.7 pph, down from 1.8, % of 3 putts has decreased from 7 to 3 %, 1 putts are up to 29 from 25 %  and 2 putts are up to 69 from 66%, haven't got a clue about distances as I don't keep them, Handicap down by 2, how much of it is down to the putter, not sure as I've been working on approach shots, however, once on the green very rarely 3 putt, and more confident than i've ever been with any other putter.
		
Click to expand...



Damn.... I want one... Oh, wait...


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 15, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Had mine since March, putting average is about 1.7 pph, down from 1.8, % of 3 putts has decreased from 7 to 3 %, 1 putts are up to 29 from 25 %  and 2 putts are up to 69 from 66%, haven't got a clue about distances as I don't keep them, Handicap down by 2, how much of it is down to the putter, not sure as I've been working on approach shots, however, once on the green very rarely 3 putt, and more confident than i've ever been with any other putter.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear, my putting's gone to the dogs again recently so looking forward to the fitting and trying these things out in a few weeks


----------



## LanDog (Jul 15, 2016)

Mine has been great, no real stats on offer but confidence wise I've seen a big difference. Previously I was nervy over shorter putts but now I'm feeling a lot more confident over those nervy ones. 

The bigger grip is something I wasn't very keen on to begin with but it has really grown on me and it's helped changed my grip to something more sustainable than before


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Aug 9, 2016)

Finally got mine on the course today. 

Took it out for a run, confess i missed quite a few greens ending up just off the green and on or just through the fringe which clearly helps. but went round in 25 putts, funny thing is I felt I missed a couple with two lip outs......

Generally averaged 31-34 with my old putter.


----------

